# Never received my 1099



## garcia1968 (Mar 5, 2019)

I never received my 1099. I logged into my dashboard and downloaded my yearly summary. I did make over $600 but I never received my 1099Miss. I tried to contact UBER several times. At first they were telling me, they mailed it (never received). Then they told me to just use the information from the yearly summary. I am new at this and didn't drive full time. Is Turbo Tax going to walk me through what numbers to use where? Shouldn't UBER be legally obligated to send me a 1099?


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Uber will not send you a 1099 if you made under $20k. You should have kept track of your driving miles and expenses. Good thing you didn't make much. Turbo tax did make it easier for me. Sounds like you might want to talk to a tax specialist.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

MadePenniesToday said:


> Uber will not send you a 1099 if you made under $20k. You should have kept track of your driving miles and expenses. Good thing you didn't make much. Turbo tax did make it easier for me. Sounds like you might want to talk to a tax specialist.


My Uber 1099 shows approx $19,000. That's under 20k.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> My Uber 1099 shows approx $19,000. That's under 20k.


 Straight from uber's mouth not mine.


----------



## garcia1968 (Mar 5, 2019)

MadePenniesToday said:


> Uber will not send you a 1099 if you made under $20k. You should have kept track of your driving miles and expenses. Good thing you didn't make much. Turbo tax did make it easier for me. Sounds like you might want to talk to a tax specialist.


From what I understand, you will get a 1099K if you made 20K plus. If you made at least 600, you should get a 1099 misc and that is what I am expecting.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

garcia1968 said:


> From what I understand, you will get a 1099K if you made 20K plus. If you made at least 600, you should get a 1099 misc and that is what I am expecting.


Correct on the 1099K for rider income. The 1099M is only for non-rider income


----------



## Mike-CMH (Sep 19, 2016)

Yeah, the tax thing has changed since last year. You just get some fancy looking breakdown on the partners website.
I was using TaxAct for the past few years doing my taxes. It's kind of frustrating to do it manually and I was never 100% confident I added all the figures in all the correct boxes (but the math was always right).

Decided to click on the TurboTax link (for free Self Employed) filing this year. Woohoo. I wish I used them long time ago. Turbo Tax is has special features for Rideshare and much easier. In fact, after asking me about if I worked for Uber/Lyft , it then provided a link to click to import all the information. I mean literally, it popped up a login for Uber and Lyft website and just poof, all my numbers were imported. This year was a breeze.


----------

